# Show off your Scruffy Dogs!



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to see pictures of everyone's scruffy lookin' dogs! I LOVE how cute they are--and I need to see who would be the best bet for a sibling for Scrappy....


Scrappy:











Who's next?


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

StiXxX a couple of weeks ago. He needs a haircut _real_ bad.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Puddles









Iris









And my foster Windy









LOVE scruffy dogs!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Monica: Is he a schnauzer? Or a mix? I am TERRIBLE at figuring out pure bred or mix in most cases! I love the silver dogs!

Digits mama: Puddles is adorable! Iris is a cutie! Your foster is a little lovable mutt!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Jod-dog said:


> Monica: Is he a schnauzer? Or a mix? I am TERRIBLE at figuring out pure bred or mix in most cases! I love the silver dogs!
> 
> Digits mama: Puddles is adorable! Iris is a cutie! Your foster is a little lovable mutt!


He's a street urchin. 

In all honesty, I have no idea what he is; I call him a schnorkiedoodledoo, as my best guess is schnauzer X Yorkie, and doodledoo just got added on along the way.  He's just really scruffy and mostly cute, and definitely a "daddy's boy". He loves loves loves loves loves loves loves my SO more than he loves anything else in the world.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I can definitely see the schnauzer in the face of your guy! He is a good color contrast to Scrappy...hmmm.... LOL


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Jod-dog said:


> I can definitely see the schnauzer in the face of your guy! He is a good color contrast to Scrappy...hmmm.... LOL


You will have to pry this mutt from my SO's cold, dead hands. They are like soulmates; it's truly sickening.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

MonicaBH said:


> You will have to pry this mutt from my SO's cold, dead hands. They are like soulmates; it's truly sickening.


*snaps fingers* Well, shoot. Thought I had me another dog! LOL Just kidding!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I miss scruffy Gatsby  He's starting to grow back from his schnauzer cut, and never again!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Jod-dog said:


> *snaps fingers* Well, shoot. Thought I had me another dog! LOL Just kidding!


I've tried to off that mongrel onto anyone that would take him. The scenario is always the same... my SO threatens me bodily harm and the dog is still here in the end.

It's a totally different scenario now than it was when I brought him home. The SO was _very_ against it. Within 5 minutes of them knowing each other, I knew I'd made a horrible mistake and that the "foster" was never going anywhere.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Great way to become a foster parent...keep the dog!

Doesn't that make you an Adopter instead? LOL


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

RaeganW said:


> I miss scruffy Gatsby  He's starting to grow back from his schnauzer cut, and never again!


Oh how cute!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Grimm









Julian









Ginger...not so much scruffy as puffy









we like hairy dogs here


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh they are so sweet!

Scruffy dogs are the cutest...followed by every other dog! LOL


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

grab said:


> Grimm


Oh, dear. Grimm is now on my "cute scruffy dogs to dognap" list!


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Stella is a scruffy dog... at least I think so! 




































She definitely doesn't look as scruffy as some of the dogs posted on this thread, but she has a scruffiness to her.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

StellaKin said:


> Stella is a scruffy dog... at least I think so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG! She looks exactly like a dog at the HS here who almost made me break my "no more dogs" vows this week! So cute, and that girl was both scruffy and cuddly.

What mix is she?


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Meshkenet said:


> OMG! She looks exactly like a dog at the HS here who almost made me break my "no more dogs" vows this week! So cute, and that girl was both scruffy and cuddly.
> 
> What mix is she?


There's another one out there like her? Amazing! haha. We have no clue what mix she is. I assume some sorts of terriers... I see some JRT, some think there's irish terrier in her... She's just a cute mutt... and nothing like what they said she was when we rescued her (which was a lab/spaniel mix. lol)


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Zeke










What happens when the snow conditions are just "right"










What happens when you give him a bath










Why he needs that bath










The way Zeke pictures himself


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Does this count as scruffy?? 










I LOVE scruffy dogs but I didn't really end up with one! I like prick ears best and not many scruffy dogs come with prick ears. Well, except for Stella and Digits Mama's dogs and those are on my DF dogs to dognap list!


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> Does this count as scruffy??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Iorek is more of a poofy dog. A big beautiful poofy dog! Love Iorek! I'm loving the prick ears/scruffy dogs as well.. I got lucky to get both... when she was supposed to be a spaniel/lab! ha!!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha! Ok, poofy it is 

I don't think that Stella is anywhere near lab/spaniel! Is that what the shelter had her listed as? It is so hard to tell when they are young. I think that she is just about the cutest dog I have ever seen!!


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> Haha! Ok, poofy it is
> 
> I don't think that Stella is anywhere near lab/spaniel! Is that what the shelter had her listed as? It is so hard to tell when they are young. I think that she is just about the cutest dog I have ever seen!!


Yeah, that's what she was listed under at the rescue shelter. She did KINDA look like it at 8.5 weeks. Her ears were not pricked and her puppy fur was kinda lab like.. but then those ears started going up and up and up. haha.


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

Keely has the puppeh scruffies. 



















She continues to be scruffy at 1 year old. 










but not so much now.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

ioreks_mom said:


> I LOVE scruffy dogs but I didn't really end up with one! I like prick ears best and not many scruffy dogs come with prick ears. Well, except for Stella and Digits Mama's dogs and those are on my DF dogs to dognap list!


I am with you on this one...I love scruffy dogs and I LOVE prick ears. Bella has floppy ears and they drive me nuts...always flipping over in the wind LOL.

Here is my scruffy dog 










I guess I kinda have 2 scruffy dogs...although Bella is more fluffy...I want to put up some other pics but for some reason photobucket wont let me upload them right now???



















My Harley boy was scruffy too and how about these prick ears LOL (just had to add that is not my messy car...its my oldest daughter who was a teenager when this pic was taken LOL)










He did more or less grow into them LOL


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Stella, Do you think your girl has Cairn in her? Something about that face...

Thanks Ioreksmom.. I want to dognap yours too!!

Thanks Jod dog.. SWEET thread.

Love everyones Scruffilicious pups..


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

digits mama said:


> Stella, Do you think your girl has Cairn in her? Something about that face...
> 
> Love everyones Scruffilicious pups..


Possibly. I just googled Cairn Terriers, and there are some similar facial things going on there. I think she is a giant terrier mix.. a mix of many terriers. haha. She has some Irish coloring, a lot of JRT qualities, and she looks a bit like a Cairn. When asked, I usually say she's just a terrier mutt.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

The first time I seen Stella, It grabbed my attention. I think she has alot of similarities with my girls. Whatever she is..Shes an absolute doll!


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

digits mama said:


> The first time I seen Stella, It grabbed my attention. I think she has alot of similarities with my girls. Whatever she is..Shes an absolute doll!


I don't know much about Cairns. How big do they get? Stella is about 30lbs. I'm not sure how tall she is, but she's got lots of leg! And she says "thanks! I know I'm a cutie!" haha. Your girls are very very adorable too!


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Sam is such a little scruff monster! This is also a good excuse to post some new pictures of the little monster.

He has moustache scruff (That's the crate I brought him home in before I knew he was going to be a giant mutant 15 lb Yorkie and not just a little wee guy)









Sleepy scruff









His favourite hobby: ball killing









Tired 



























more...


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Stella and Zeke are definitely Scruffy dogs! And so cute!

I think Iorek is more fluffy than scruffy--but definitely on my "to kidnap" list! LOL

Keely, Maggie, Bella, and Sam are all cute scruffers too! Oh heavens! I forgot Harley! He was a cutie too!

I think that we should make "scruffy" a "breed". We could have a Scruffy Club! They are the cutest!


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

And some puppy scruff from when Sam was a youngin:





































Sad sad scruff when wet









Then the Horrible Haircut of '09 happened and the scruff was taken away. It returned pretty quickly though, but for at least a month Sam looked ridiculously like a deer.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

StellaKin said:


> I don't know much about Cairns. How big do they get? Stella is about 30lbs. I'm not sure how tall she is, but she's got lots of leg! And she says "thanks! I know I'm a cutie!" haha. Your girls are very very adorable too!


Females standard is 12 to 14 lbs. I have Iris who is 12 lbs, Puddles is 18.5 and Windy is 21.5 Stella looks alot bigger than in her pictures!

Sleepy Sam is cute hehe


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

crzy_brunette77 said:


> Sam is such a little scruff monster! This is also a good excuse to post some new pictures of the little monster.
> 
> Sleepy scruff


I LOVE this picture of Sam. He looks SO freakin' cute! He's givin' you the eye.. it's like he's saying "get that camera away from me, i'm trying to sleep here!" Anyway, Sam is one good-looking scruffy dog!


----------



## crzy_brunette77 (May 19, 2009)

Aww thanks! Sam definately does not love being a model as much as I love using him as one


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Our scruffalupagus is my first scruffy dog. I generally don't think the scruffies are cute but now that I own one, I love them. 

I iz cute and scwuffy.










Here is a good picture to show Melodie's ears when we first got her. One is still floppy but the other one stands straight up. It's very cute. 










Her ears now.










Sooo scwuffy.










My favorite pic of Melodie.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwww! She is so sweet! I love floppy ears--especially when one is up and the other is down!


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

All these yorkie pics are sure pulling at my heart strings  one day I will have another one


----------



## natron20 (Mar 14, 2010)

He isn't with us yet but my fiance and I get to pick him up in 2 weeks from his foster family. Oscar was rescued the day before he was to be put down. I can't for the life of me understand how this scruffer was not picked up by someone.


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG, he is ADORABLE! I cant believe he wasnt picked up by anybody either! :O


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Man, I am going to need a bigger house if I am going to dognap all these precious pups! LOL


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> Man, I am going to need a bigger house if I am going to dognap all these precious pups! LOL


I was just thinking the exact same thing! There are quite a few dogs here on DF that I REALLY want!


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh he looks like he should be a fun project ! I bet you are counting down the days till you get to have him!


----------



## pyralis (Mar 18, 2010)

Jack, the truly patient scruffy dog along with Asha, the crazy Sheltie pup. 

Sadly these pups both belong to my parents, but I helped them acquire both!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Here's another patient scruffy dog (who is normally not so patient) being used as a pillow by his much larger brother. Also, a few other Zeke photos that my daughter took.










My daughter went to Missouri to help care for a new litter of miniature schnauzers and arrived a day after they were born. She came home a few months later with Zeke.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh, I just love them all!


----------



## natron20 (Mar 14, 2010)

IowaDogLover said:


> Oh he looks like he should be a fun project ! I bet you are counting down the days till you get to have him!


You better believe we are!!!! It makes me sad thinking about the life he lived before coming into rescue. Because of that we are planning on giving him nothing but the best. We've been shopping for winter clothes already and I've been doing a lot of research on his food too. Looks like my scruffer will be going from scraps to TOTW in that regard. 

Everyone's dogs look great! I'm trying to convince my fiancé we need to get Oscar a buddy. We found a hairless that looks like a lamb. I want that little guy bad.


----------



## IowaDogLover (Apr 8, 2010)

natron20 said:


> You better believe we are!!!! It makes me sad thinking about the life he lived before coming into rescue. Because of that we are planning on giving him nothing but the best. We've been shopping for winter clothes already and I've been doing a lot of research on his food too. Looks like my scruffer will be going from scraps to TOTW in that regard.
> 
> Everyone's dogs look great! I'm trying to convince my fiancé we need to get Oscar a buddy. We found a hairless that looks like a lamb. I want that little guy bad.


Ya our Enzo went from nothing to everything in the blink of an eye lol. I still can't believe no one wanted Enzo he is such a great little companion! Dogs are so awesome!


----------



## Smokey n' the Bandit (Apr 12, 2010)

smokey loves the water! hes scruffy, smelly, wet, and stickey 90% of the time.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

He also looks so happy! What a cutie!


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh....you wanna see Scruffy?

This is a friends dog, Theo. He is a Pom X Poodle, he just got done runnning around in the spring time muck, and was going to the groomers later that day, so here is his "before groom scruff".


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

natron- Oscar is so cute! He is truly unique looking and I love his color!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Theo is a cutie!!


----------



## valise (Mar 28, 2010)

They are all so cute. I a huge fan of the scruffy dog, have been ever since I was about 9 and my mother brought home this lovely white scruffy muffin she found on the side of the highway. 

Now I have my own scruffy pup Shayla


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

Here are my scruffy doggies... Well, mine is the first one, but she lives with my dad in California. Shes half maltipoo half chihuahua. They are two peas in a pod. The second is Cooper my moms 2.5lb maltese, recently shorn. Sorry about the quality, Blackberrys dont make the best cameras


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

More cute pups!! OH, I wanna love on all of them!!

I can't believe how many scruffers we have on here!


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

I couldn't find the forum that asked for dogs you would be tempted to adopt, but I thought I would post this little guys pic here as he looks pretty scruffy lol. He is a real cutie!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

The picture isn't working.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Ellie:


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Another cutie!


----------



## tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

This is scruffy. 

Smokie the wonder dog!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I can't see the picture!


----------



## tabasco (Apr 17, 2010)

Jod-dog said:


> I can't see the picture!


It should be working now. I can't figure out how to post the pic from the dog forum attachment folder. I just used photobucket and it seems to work now.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Photobucket is the easiest way to attach the pictures I think!

Cute dog!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Great thread! Now I am just going to need all of you to PM me your address and times/dates you are not in the house. Also, security system codes if they exist. Thanks!


----------



## natron20 (Mar 14, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> natron- Oscar is so cute! He is truly unique looking and I love his color!


Thank you very much. We agree he looks like no other dog we have seen before. His foster mom gave him a makeover the other day and sent us picture. He now looks completely different which is fine, we don't care, but it was unreal how different he looked (at least to us anyway).


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Great thread! Now I am just going to need all of you to PM me your address and times/dates you are not in the house. Also, security system codes if they exist. Thanks!


I had to laugh. Good luck getting past Mandie when it comes to her sissy.


----------



## Casey's Schnoodle (Apr 17, 2010)

Our Scruffy pup Buttons...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

mrslloyd09 said:


> I had to laugh. Good luck getting past Mandie when it comes to her sissy.


But.. my birthday is coming up?


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Benji, who we've decided is a cross between a Sheltie and some kind of terrier


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Here's my scruffy dog, Hershey. She's a Standard Schnauzer and full of herself!










and when she was still a puppy!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Hershey is absolutely beautiful!! <3

All the doggies on here are so cute and scruffy and I want them all!!!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I need to get ahold of some of these pups! They are so cute!!


----------

